

Path Intelligence Monitors Foot Traffic in Retail Stores By Pinging People's Phones - jkush
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/14/path-intelligence-monitors-foot-traffic-in-retail-stores-by-pinging-peoples-phones/

======
brlewis
The pings happen "every few minutes" according to snopes.

<http://www.snopes.com/crime/prevent/cellping.asp>

I think that limits the amount of useful information that can be gathered.

~~~
eru
That limits the amount of information they cat extract about paths. But you
still get a lot of snapshots.

------
daniel-cussen
Cool.

~~~
nootopian
Nano tech will, if it isnt already make this redundant.

Forget 'every few minutes', nano in the carpets are watching your every
footstep!

And tomorrow id like my bmw to be blue - wheres the remote?

